# carbon footprint = αποτύπωμα (διοξειδίου του) άνθρακα, ανθρακικό αποτύπωμα



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Προτείνω τις παραπάνω δύο αποδόσεις σαν καλύτερες (δεν μου αρέσει το «ίχνος άνθρακα» για λόγους που θα μπορούσατε να φανταστείτε). Το ανεβάζω επειδή εντοπίστηκε η απόδοση _π α τ η μ α σ ι ά ... κ α υ σ α ε ρ ί ω ν_ σε κάποιο σάιτ. :)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_footprint
αποτύπωμα άνθρακα


----------



## Elsa (Jul 3, 2008)

Δεν είναι ήδη καθιερωμένο το *ενεργειακό αποτύπωμα*;
Από το παιχνίδι στο site του WWF:
_Παίζοντας αυτό το ηλεκτρονικό παιχνίδι μπορείτε να μάθετε ποιο είναι το ενεργειακό σας αποτύπωμα, δηλαδή πόσο διοξείδιο του άνθρακα (CO2) εκλύουν στην ατμόσφαιρα οι καθημερινές σας συνήθειες που σχετίζονται με την κατανάλωση ενέργειας._


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2008)

Δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά μπερδεύτηκα:

energy footprint
ecological footprint

Και αυτό:
http://timprosserfuturing.wordpress...-footprint-that-matters-but-energy-footprint/

Πόσο χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιούμε τα ακριβώς αντίστοιχα;


----------



## Elsa (Jul 3, 2008)

Ο κύριος στον οποίο παραπέμπεις έχει περισσότερο δίκιο και, ναι, μάλλον είναι ουσιώδες να είμαστε ακριβείς.
Άρα μάλλον θα πρέπει να κρατήσουμε και τα τρία:
- οικολογικό αποτύπωμα
- ενεργειακό αποτύπωμα
- αποτύπωμα (διοξειδίου του) άνθρακα

Ένα link του κυρίου με τίτλο "Cooking for Climate Change" είχε επίσης ενδιαφέρον.
Παραθέτω 2 σημεία (για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε ):
_# Meat holds huge embodied energy, i.e. fossil fuel inputs
# So, use meat sparingly as an accent or not at all_


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 3, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Δεν είναι ήδη καθιερωμένο το *ενεργειακό αποτύπωμα*;
> Από το παιχνίδι στο site του WWF:



Νομίζω πως ναι, το ίδιο πράγμα και μ' αρέσει καλύτερα από τον άνθρακα.


----------

